# Ductless mini-split AC



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Have any of you guys ever installed one of the ductless minisplit AC systems?
I was thinking this might be a good way to get some zoned AC in the upstairs of the house, but I am not sure how hard it would be to install.
http://www.ductlessdepot.net/products-type-1.html


----------



## Capt Grumpy (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes. I installed one in an upstairs attic room. It is a heat pump, so it cools and heats. It only cools/heats the one room where the inside unit is located. I bought it on ebay about 3 years ago. It is not a name brand but has name brand components.
As far as installation it was very simple. Did not require any welding of refrigeration lines since connections are screw-type. However I di pull vacumn on refrigeration line prior to startup. Also requires a 240v electrical connection at outside unit.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

They are used exclusively in the Middle East (Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan). As already stated they are heat pumps as well. They work very well.


----------



## LSUBigL (Jul 19, 2005)

I installed one last year mounted on my wall above a window. It looks and works great. I bought it from a company in Missouri and it does a great job of cooling or heating the 250 square foot room. The kit came with all the parts I needed and I only had to pay an AC guy to do a pressure test and break the seals since it's shipped with freon in the system. Mine is a Sanyo and only cost about $1,500 + $200 to AC company for the pressure test and startup. Also, mine runs on 110 VAC.


----------

